# graco sprayer question???



## onaroll4338 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a graco 395 st pro electric sprayer. I am having a hard time finding the filter that goes into the gun. I have done some searches and have had no luck. does anyone know what filter will fit my gun? I really appreciate any help that I can get. Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Which gun do you have? contractor II ? pics?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Just buy a newer model gun and problem solve, that way you should be able to find parts in every paint store that has Graco sprayers and parts...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you are talking about the actual filter for that pump.. If you don't/can't find it I could probably get you one.. or get a part # for you. I fixed a pump for a teacher painter who's guys (highschool students) would use it.. but not do anything to it other than turn it off. Had solid paint throughout it.. 

There was something that was odd about that pump.. like the filter is more inline and must go through it before it goes to the control unit before going out the line (iirc)

I have rebuilt 2 of those. You really have to watch to get the correct rebuild kit. You HAVE to have the one for ST.. not any of the other flavors of the 395.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you mean you are not sure where it is located in the gun or in the pump? Or do you mean you are having a hard time finding replacements filters for the gun or the pump? Care to explain it a little clearer?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

most paint stores that sell Graco spray equipment will sell the accessories. take the gun filter out of the gun and bring it to the store and match it up to what they have available.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

What model is the gun? that's what you need to know to find the filter that fits it. The pump has nothing to do with it.


----------

